# P99 QPQ questions??? 9mm



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a full size P99 .40cal with the QPQ finish and now I want to find a 9mm QPQ also. I know that they have been discontinued for sometime now and it won't be easy to find one. I have been looking for on and off and only came across one used one but missed it in an auction. 

Here's my question for ya.. 
What versions did the P99s come in when they made the QPQ model? The one I have is the normal first pull 9lbs and the rest are 5.5lbs. I like this safety feature and would like to make sure my next P99 is the same. What version am I looking for? I talked to someone who might be able to get me one, it might have to imported from Germany and it looks like it will cost around $950. 
What version should ask For when referring for the one with the double action or is that all they came in back then? 
Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U want the QA version - only, back then, there was no other versions of the p99. There was just ONE. So, they didn't have a name for it at that time - it was just the "P99" - when they came out with DAO and QA versions, then the original version got the name "A/S"

Go check the walther forum - a member named "uncut" is a Walther encyclopedia. U may have to try to buy from Earl's repair service, if ya want a QPQ - it will not be cheap, however


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U want the QA version - only, back then, there was no other versions of the p99. There was just ONE. So, they didn't have a name for it at that time - it was just the "P99" - when they came out with DAO and QA versions, then the original version got the name "A/S"
> 
> Go check the walther forum - a member named "uncut" is a Walther encyclopedia. U may have to try to buy from Earl's repair service, if ya want a QPQ - it will not be cheap, however


Thanks Shipwreck, that's exactly the info I was looking for. I have talked to Earl and so for he seems to be the only option and your right about the price. Thanks again for your help. From what I remembe you and a QPQ and a few HC P99's correct? How do both finishes compare? How is the wear on the QPQ? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I only have hard chrome - no QPQ. I actually prefer the newer styled frames over the original frames. So, I've passed up many chances to buy the original stype framed P99s.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

So the original version is now called the A/S but I want the QA version? So I don't have the original version? Ha sorry I guess I'm confused.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Shipwreck, you like the 2004 and up model with the new front rail and the small decock button? For what reasons, becuase the rail will accept most add one and the old one won't?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paine said:


> Shipwreck, you like the 2004 and up model with the new front rail and the small decock button? For what reasons, becuase the rail will accept most add one and the old one won't?


The decock button size has not changed aqt all on the A/S models - the smaller buttons are on the QA models.

There was actually a 2004 model, and then a minor frame change again in 2005.

I like the way the slide and frame looks better on the 2004 and later models.

There is also, admittedly a more useful rail. But, it's still not that standardized. It will use lights/lasers that fit S&W rails. But, it still doesn't match the rail on other guns.

However, I really just like the change in the slide stripling and in the frame shape changes.


----------

